
Ask HN: How to create income from software licenses? - justsomeuser
I want to create a library that can be used in applications.<p>Users would compile it into their desktop&#x2F;mobile applications.<p>Could I create a business model where users pay for a license to use the library, but the source code is available on Github?<p>Would the app stores remove apps that use the library without a license?<p>Do you know of any successful businesses that use this type of model (public source code with paid for licenses)?
======
chupa-chups
I'd recommend to prepend "Ask HN: " in the title. This both makes it easier to
spot as a discussion and also puts it under the "ask" tab.

